# Finished my display, almost



## Ericfg (Mar 24, 2021)

Finally got this done.
Slab of mahogany with cork portions epoxied in place to support the blades.
Top to bottom:
Gustav Emil Ern slicer. Got this from ebay without a handle at all. Made some walnut scales for it.
Honing rod marked "W.Germany". Turned walnut grip.
Henckels 13" chef's knife. Indian Rosewood scales.
Dexter USA high carbon fork.

All I have left to do is figure out where to display this, and how to mount it.


----------



## cotedupy (Mar 25, 2021)

Cool af!


----------



## Ericfg (Mar 25, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Cool af!


Thanks mate. I'm curious how long "clear gorilla glue" epoxy will last. I've got wood screws as backup in case the glue fails.


----------



## cotedupy (Mar 25, 2021)

Ericfg said:


> Thanks mate. I'm curious how long "clear gorilla clue" epoxy will last. I've got wood screws as backup in case the glue fails.



I imagine it'd be alright - I see that brand in good hardware shops a fair bit, so I don't imagine it's rubbish. But certainly better safe than sorry with all that nice old steel!


----------



## Ericfg (May 27, 2021)

Ericfg said:


> I'm curious how long "clear gorilla glue" epoxy will last.


Update 2 months later: No problems; still firmly in place.


----------



## Ericfg (Jul 31, 2021)

4 months later; no problems. 
It's been mounted on a wall perpendicular to the floor and ceiling all this time. I had a pillow underneath it for the first few weeks.  The last 2+ months there's been a tabletop about 2 feet underneath it, just in case.


----------



## Ericfg (Aug 27, 2022)

Update 17 months later: no issues with the epoxy whatsoever. Still 100% tight and in place.


----------

